# Cannot access share on Windows Server 2008 from XP pro



## calmusz (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm connecting to a windows server 2008 workgroup via a PPTP VPN. I am running windows XP and cannot access the shares within the workgroup, but a workstation running Vista is able to. We have ruled out a DNS issue. 
I can get connected to the VPN, but when trying to access the share I get a "The network path was not found" error.
We have checked that all the proper permissions are in place, and we have been able to access the share from a Vista station using the same credentials.
Any idea?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello calmusz and welcome to TSF!

Vista can be a little complicated and a pain, you may try giving Admin permission and restrict this User thru your GPO and see if you're able to access shared folders.


----------

